# [virtualbox-4.0] passer de virtualbox-bin à virtualbox?

## gglaboussole

Bonjour à tous,

Désormais, si j'ai tout bien compris, avec la 4.0, on peut faire fonctionner l'usb avec virtualbox "compiled from source"... par le biais d'extensions (virtualbox-extpack-oracle)

Depuis quelques années j'utilise virtualbox-bin plutôt que vitualbox-ose pour pouvoir profiter du support usb, notamment...

J'aimerai bien le compiler depuis les sources, selon mes CFLAGS et LDFLAGS...

Avant de tout casser, comment puis je passer sans risque de virtaulbox-bin à virtualbox from source ?

Est ce qu'un simple emerge -C virtaulbox bin && emerge virtualbox virtualbox-extpack-oracle suffit ou bien je m'expose à la cata ?

Qu' en pensez vous ?

----------

## guilc

Alors oui, a terme on va avoir :

AVANT :

- virtualbox-bin (licence puel) => avec USB/PXE/VRDP

- virtualbox-ose (licence GPL)

APRES :

- virtualbox (licence GPL)

    + virtualbox-extpack-oracle (licence puel) => USB/PXE/VRDP

Donc oui, emerge -C virtualbox-bin && emerge virtualbox (avec le USE extensions), de même que emerge -C virtualbox-ose && emerge virtualbox (sans le USE extensions cette fois)

Par contre... le support USB est pour le moment cassé en 4.0.0. je n'ai pas encore déterminé si c'est un souci de packaging gentoo ou bien un bug des extensions 4.0.0 (mes recherches google me disent que ça serait plutot un bug de packaging).

Symptôme du cassage : sur mes guests windows, TOUS les périphériques USB sont bien détectés par le guest, ils apparaissent bien dans le gestionnaire de périphérique (XP et seven) MAIS ils échouent tous dans un statut : "le périphérique ne peut pas être démarrer code 10" de la part de windows, que ce soit des périphériques USB spécifiques ou bien des simples mass storage. Visiblement, je ne suis pas le seul

Donc pour le moment, je suggère d'attendre un peu que tout ça soit stabilisé avant de passer la quatrième  :Wink: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci beaucoup guilc pour tes explications et conseils...

Je vais attendre un peu avant de passer à la version source, en revanche, étant déjà passé à 4.0 binaire (c'est le saut de version qui m'a poussé à

consulter le release notes et à m'interroger), tout fonctionne bien chez moi avec l'usb de la binaire

EDIT; le problème que tu reportes viendrait donc de virtualbox-extpack-oracle ?

----------

## guilc

Ca doit tourner autour du extpack oui.

Avec la version source, le extpack se retrouve installé dans /usr/lib/virtualbox/ExtensionPacks/. jusque là, pas de souci.

Visiblement, le controlleur EHCI (usb2) est bien chargé d'après les logs de la VM :

```
00:00:00.357 [/PDM/Devices/VBoxEhci/] (level 3)

00:00:00.357   Path         <string>  = "/usr/lib64/virtualbox/ExtensionPacks/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack/linux.amd64/VBoxEhciR3.so" (cb=99)

00:00:00.357   R0SearchPath <string>  = "/usr/lib64/virtualbox/ExtensionPacks/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack/linux.amd64" (cb=85)

00:00:00.357   RCSearchPath <string>  = "/usr/lib64/virtualbox/ExtensionPacks/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack/linux.amd64" (cb=85)

```

Par contre, dans la conf de la machine virtuelle, la case à cocher "USB 2.0" à disparu, il reste seulement la case "activer le contrôleur USB". Déja, ça semble annormal, en 4.0.0 cette case n'est pas sensé disparaître si les extensions sont installées.

Et ensuite, comme je disais, les périphériques USB sont bien transmis au guest, mais ne fonctionnent pas : windows installe le driver mais n'arrive pas à activer le périphérique. De plus, dans le getionnaire de périphérique, j'ai le concentrateur USB, le contrôleur  OHCI, mais pas le EHCI.

Et d'après windows, ce code d'erreur 10 signifierai un problème de contrôleur USB.

Bref, y a souci avec ça.

En fait, j'ai le même souci que là : http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=37523&sid=f9f4799ecee64651a6fe2bf2f273db1e

SAUF QUE, les extensions sont déjà installées (et les groupes/permissions, tout ça est OK).

----------

## Poussin

Au risque de poluer un poil le topic, pourquoi utilisez-vous virtualbox plutot qu'autre chose? (genre qemu / qemu-kvm ou autre)

Je suis en ce moment en grande hésitation ce que je vais installer alors votre avis m'intéresse   :Cool: 

----------

## guilc

La simplicité ?  :Smile: 

Pour ma part, je m'en sert pour un windows qui sert essentiellement à faire des upgrades de firmware (donc USB obligatoire), et quelques machines debian pour faire du dev. Gros avantage, aucune prise de tête : pas de bridge à configurer, et USB en clic-clic : un simple clic active le passthrough vers le guest (à chaud)

Pour le moment, la gestion de l'USB relève toujours du bricolage sous kvm avec des kilomètres de XML à trafiquer.

Bref, la simplicité et la non-prise de tête. Certes, si je devais faire des machines de production c'est pas virtualbox que j'utiliserais, mais pour un usage perso, c'est de très loin le plus simple et pratique.

----------

## gglaboussole

Oui mois aussi, pour la simplicité...

Ce n'est peut être pas la solution la plus performante (mais franchement sur une grosse machine comme la mienne ->core I7 920, 12Go de RAM, j'ai pas du tout l'impression d'être "virtualisé"...) mais c'est sans doute la plus facile "out of the box"

Je me sers de la virtualisation car  je développe des sites webs et j'ai besoin de tester mon travail sur d'autres navigateurs...

Il m'offre également la possibilité  d'utiliser des logiciels de conception de base de donnée selon la méthode MERISE qui font défaut sous NUX (car MERISE = méthode franco française ).

Virtualbox me permet ainsi de contrôler mes sites sur les différentes versions d'IE, Safari, et Firefox windows (car à même version de firefox, tu  peux avoir des différences selon l'OS qui est derrière) avec une bien meilleure efficacité et souplesse qu'un dual boot, ou encore wine...

----------

## guilc

Au passage, je confirme : avec la version virtualbox-bin-4.0.0, USB ok :

- la case à cocher "USB2" apparait dans l'interface virtualbox

- le contrôleur USB2 apparait dans le guest

- les périphériques sont fonctionnels

Et dans les logs de la vm guest, j'ai ça que je n'ai pas avec la version source :

```
 00:00:00.503 SUP: Loaded VBoxEhciR0.r0 (/opt/VirtualBox/ExtensionPacks/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack/linux.amd64/VBoxEhciR0.r0) at 0xffffffffa009f120 - ModuleInit at 0000000000000000 and ModuleTerm at 0000000000000000
```

Bref, le problème vient de la version source + extension.

----------

